# Slide-In bar in the bottom of browser



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

I like to add a Slide-In bar in bottom, which slide after particular time and stay open and that contains the images with links so user can go on that pages... no scrolling, no new window for links.

I have seen this on some website but don't able to recall, anyone can tell me what will be the script may be javascript or DHTML and there is any example somewhere if anyone knows.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

This sounds like a javascript, but can't say exactly what as I don't really know what exactly you mean.

Try a look through:

http://www.javascriptkit.com/

Ta


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

I already searched but nothing find out there.


----------



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

This might be helpful to you: - 

http://www.usingjavascript.com/scripts/slidemenu.html

Cheers,

~Maneet
Lexolution IT Services
Web Site Design Services


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think you don't understand my question, i don't need a menu and especially not like you have posted.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

If we don't understand your question, I think you need to explain it a bit better... then we can try and help?!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do you mean something like the contents of a folder .. shown here at the top ...


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Noyb is write something like that in browser, from the bottom of the screen, have a cross button to close and that bar comes after 30 sec of opening of that page.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not sure this fits your description ... But you can add menus to any side of your screen.
They can be set to be always on top .. or auto hide - and they will appear when you move your mouse cursor to the edge of the screen where it's hiding.

If you're on Vista .. This may not work as smooth as XP.

To experiment ...
Create a temporary Folder with the contents you want in the Menu ...
Then Click on the folder and Drag (throw) it against any edge of your screen.
I'm not too sure you'll like it at the bottom.

You can Right click on this new menu .. and set the options.
If this is in XP ... you can drag the menu back to the desktop as the original menu.

It doesn't work this way in Vista .. (Why am I not surprised)


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

buddy i am talking about for visitors of the website (this is web development section) not for personal use on my comp.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

JavaScript will most likely be involved and you might have to start with a JavaScript menu bar that behaves the way you want and replace the menu items with your own content.

Dynamic Drive might have something you can start with but I'm not sure.

Peace...


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

can you give me the script url which dynamic drive have, because i can't find out anything even 50% similar.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

ashras99 said:


> can you give me the script url which dynamic drive have, because i can't find out anything even 50% similar.





tomdkat said:


> Dynamic Drive *might* have something you can start with but I'm not sure.


I would look at some of the menus the slide in and maybe use that as a base.

If you could find the site where you saw the bar slide in before, you could inspect the HTML of that site to see if it had any info on what script was used.

Search Dynamic Drive for "slide-in menu" for some examples. If you're good at JavaScript, you can *possibly* use one of those as a starting point.

Peace...


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Please have a look at the top of the "www.templatemonster.com" , i am looking for a rollover bar like that on bottom of the page. any suggestions.


----------

